# Which is the best circular saw within $100-$150?



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi All,

This is my first post here and would like to know which is the best circular saw under $150. I want it for DIY projects, small projects that I often like to do on weekends. I don't want to spend a lot of money. Also something that ships to my location. Not really happy with Einhell India!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

For DIY use, most of the better names will be more than sufficient....Milwaukee, DW, Bosch, Hitachi, Ridgid, Makita, etc....the blade will make more of a difference. Buy one that feels good, has a DC port, and fits your budget...then get a decent blade or two for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Used Skil worm drive.No other makes any sense.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Search out recent reviews in some woodworking magazine. The usually rate the best of a particular type of tool ie saws


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your suggestions. Could you please suggest any model number?


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought a Porter Cable saw a few years ago and has been great with no problems at all. Not sure of model #, but it is a "left handed" saw even though I'm right handed. I like being able to see cut line without looking over motor. Also has dynamic braking. Smooth operator...


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Tilaran said:


> Used Skil worm drive.No other makes any sense.


Several years ago I went out to do this. What I found is that you could not adjust the base of the Skil to make the edge parallel to the blade. I checked it was not. At that time only the DeWalt could be adjusted. This will greatly reduce tearout if you will cutting against a guide for rip cuts. 

I have no idea what saws if any offer that feature today but for me it was the decision maker.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

If it's light in weight, pass on it. A heavier saw will help you stay on the line and get a better cut, from my experience. The blade is also what matters most. I've got a Makita that I bought on sale at Home Depot for a good price a few years ago. It's a great saw and I've been very happy with my purchase, but my blade selections always left something to be desired until I spent the $15 on a Freud Diablo (also available at Home Depot).

This is, without going down into my shop to double check, the saw I have, and I am quite happy with it. Makita 5007F 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw - Amazon.com

Don't skimp on the blade. A great saw with a bad blade is almost worthless. Get at least a decent saw and put a good blade in it. This is the blade I'm currently using. 




Building a cutting guide like this will also help with getting good, straight cuts. http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4283497


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Bosch C 20...*

You can find it for around $100. if you look. :smile:


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> Search out recent reviews in some woodworking magazine. The usually rate the best of a particular type of tool ie saws


Hi,

Thanks for your idea. I went ahead and searched for some reviews. I saw this review http://www.powertoolsspot.com/skil-mag77-75-review/, ($190), then I saw some at Amazon, where I liked Hitachi C10FCH2 10-Inch Miter Saw with Laser ($160), and Makita 5007F 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw ($75). I am more bent on buying the Makita saw as it is less priced. Trying to compare these! Also I am looking for a similar product on eBay. 

Hope to find something. Still the choices are overwhelming.


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> You can find it for around $100. if you look. :smile:


Yes, just a few of them. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Sprung said:


> If it's light in weight, pass on it. A heavier saw will help you stay on the line and get a better cut, from my experience. The blade is also what matters most. I've got a Makita that I bought on sale at Home Depot for a good price a few years ago. It's a great saw and I've been very happy with my purchase, but my blade selections always left something to be desired until I spent the $15 on a Freud Diablo (also available at Home Depot).
> 
> This is, without going down into my shop to double check, the saw I have, and I am quite happy with it. Makita 5007F 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw - Amazon.com
> 
> ...


I really liked the Makita saw, but still comparing the features. Thanks for suggesting that one.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Aditya said:


> I really liked the Makita saw, but still comparing the features. Thanks for suggesting that one.


You're welcome. You mention the Hitachi 10" Compound Miter Saw. I have the same saw you mentioned, though without the laser, and am happy with it. If you get it, and this is something you'll want to do with any saw you get, you'll also want to make sure that everything is aligned square and adjust as need be.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought a Makita circular saw from Home Depot to replace my old Craftsman. It has plenty of power and a good feel.

I used it to rip and cross cut a maple table top that I built. It was almost 2 inches thick. 

I used a Freud Diablo blade which made smooth cuts both ripping and cross cutting the thick board.

Hope this helps.
Mike

The cut and then the finished table in the customers dining room.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Aditya said:


> Yes, just a few of them. Thanks for pointing it out.



I own a couple of the Makita saws and they are great saws.

The reason I prefer the Bosch is the composite base. It will not bend/deform if dropped.

The Makita has an aluminum base and it will bend/twist if dropped. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just made a cut using the Makita saw I referenced to (and the Diablo 60 tooth blade).

I cut two pieces of pre-finished maple trim so they would be the same length. I used the Kreg circular saw jig as a guide and taped the cutting area with painters tape. As you can see, the cut is smooth with no splintering along the cut.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a regular circular saw and a worm drive. I find the worm drive a little cumbersome versus the other one. But that is probably just me. BTW, my circular saw is a 1959 model Craftsman and still works great.


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow Mike! That is excellent! :thumbsup:

I wonder when will I get to that level...


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Sprung said:


> You're welcome. You mention the Hitachi 10" Compound Miter Saw. I have the same saw you mentioned, though without the laser, and am happy with it. If you get it, and this is something you'll want to do with any saw you get, you'll also want to make sure that everything is aligned square and adjust as need be.


So, you've got both Makita & Hitachi? Would you kindly tell me the difference between these 2 and the Skil I mentioned?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Also something that ships to my location. Not really happy with Einhell India!


From your posts, it appears you have been looking at 3 very different circular saws. 
The worm drive saw, the Skil you referenced, is a heavy duty hand held saw that is also physically pretty heavy and, IMO, not easy to handle and awkward on all but the heavy straight line cuts used in construction. 
The compound miter saw, ie the Hitachi you reference, is a bench top saw used primarily for precision cross cutting. Unusable for making rip cuts safely. 
The Makita you referenced is commonly referred to as a circular saw here in the states. That is a hand held saw that is primarily used in construction and in breaking down large sheet goods into more manageable sizes. 
All you have been looking at are very good quality, but all very different in design tasks. That, I have no way of knowing shipping issues or tax/duty issues in getting one of those to you. :huh:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in. I have a regular 'sidewinder' circular saw and recently bought a Ridgid worm drive for no real good reason other that I wanted one, liked the reviews it got and the fact that I can see the blade edge easier. I don't do a much construction; mostly I use the circular saws for breaking down sheet goods and smaller projects with 2x's.

The Ridgid is a nice saw and is one of the lighter worm drives. That being said, the worm drive is heavier than most sidewinders and is a definitely less nimble to move around. I know guys are up doing roof framing with them but they just aren't as easy to pick up and swing around as a sidewinder. Quieter, though!

I think my next circular saw may be a 6-1/2" Ridgid Fuego. Light and powerful, I may modify it so I can use it as a track saw.

Bill


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Aditya said:


> So, you've got both Makita & Hitachi? Would you kindly tell me the difference between these 2 and the Skil I mentioned?


The Makita is a circular saw, as is the Skil you linked to. The difference is how they are driven by the motor. The Makita is a direct drive, while the Skil is a worm drive. Worm drive saws are usually quite heavy. Each person has their preferences, but I've never used a worm drive circular saw, so I'm not one to ask which one is better.

The Hitachi you mentioned is a compound miter saw - a completely different saw. You won't be able to cut sheet goods with it, but you can crosscut with it up. Not only does it provide you the ability to accurately cut angles, but also compound angles.

A circular saw and a compound miter saw are two completely different saws, and both are quite useful saws to have.


Edit: I just realized jschaben also answered this question and gave a good answer to it too. Make sure to read his response!


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I know there are a few circular saws out there with a dust port . Anyone have that on their circular saw and how well does it work ? I know its not typically a must-have feature, but was curious at how well dust collection works on those.

P.S. Aside from the Festool brand.


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

jschaben said:


> From your posts, it appears you have been looking at 3 very different circular saws.
> The worm drive saw, the Skil you referenced, is a heavy duty hand held saw that is also physically pretty heavy and, IMO, not easy to handle and awkward on all but the heavy straight line cuts used in construction.
> The compound miter saw, ie the Hitachi you reference, is a bench top saw used primarily for precision cross cutting. Unusable for making rip cuts safely.
> The Makita you referenced is commonly referred to as a circular saw here in the states. That is a hand held saw that is primarily used in construction and in breaking down large sheet goods into more manageable sizes.
> All you have been looking at are very good quality, but all very different in design tasks. That, I have no way of knowing shipping issues or tax/duty issues in getting one of those to you. :huh:


Thanks John. This was excellent one could tell me. So I think Skil is not for me.


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Sprung said:


> The Makita is a circular saw, as is the Skil you linked to. The difference is how they are driven by the motor. The Makita is a direct drive, while the Skil is a worm drive. Worm drive saws are usually quite heavy. Each person has their preferences, but I've never used a worm drive circular saw, so I'm not one to ask which one is better.
> 
> The Hitachi you mentioned is a compound miter saw - a completely different saw. You won't be able to cut sheet goods with it, but you can crosscut with it up. Not only does it provide you the ability to accurately cut angles, but also compound angles.
> 
> ...


Thanks. After reading jschaben's and your thoughts, I think I may need both of them. But that would be expensive...


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in. I have a regular 'sidewinder' circular saw and recently bought a Ridgid worm drive for no real good reason other that I wanted one, liked the reviews it got and the fact that I can see the blade edge easier. I don't do a much construction; mostly I use the circular saws for breaking down sheet goods and smaller projects with 2x's.
> 
> The Ridgid is a nice saw and is one of the lighter worm drives. That being said, the worm drive is heavier than most sidewinders and is a definitely less nimble to move around. I know guys are up doing roof framing with them but they just aren't as easy to pick up and swing around as a sidewinder. Quieter, though!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Aditya said:


> Thanks. After reading jschaben's and your thoughts, I think I may need both of them. But that would be expensive...


If you're on a budget, and I don't know of many who haven't been at some point, the circular saw (Makita or similar) is your most flexible choice. It will crosscut, rip and do bevels. More preparation needs to be done to secure stock to perform the operations safely but the saw is flexible enough to do them. 
Again, I have no idea what is available to you in India. I'm fairly certain of Bosch, deWalt and Makita. Metabo is also a fairly well respected brand in Europe but has a limited product line selection in the US that does not include saws. 
Whatever you choose, I wish you the best of luck:smile:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*depends on what your use is*

I have used and owned many different styles and brands of circular saws over the years. I've purged my assortment and I am down to just one at this point and it is my Skil Mag77 7-1/4" worm drive.

I don't use it in the shop much and then only for cutting rough stock to rough length for easier handling. I have considerable experience as a framing carpenter and it is in this capacity that the worm drive saws become the obvious choice. 

Worm drive saws are heavy and are designed to be used cutting down, gravity assisted, with the right hand while holding your stock with the left. The majority of the saws found in the tool boxes of professional framing crews are worm drive Mag 77 Skil saws. 

Bret


----------



## Aditya (Mar 14, 2013)

Lola Ranch said:


> I have used and owned many different styles and brands of circular saws over the years. I've purged my assortment and I am down to just one at this point and it is my Skil Mag77 7-1/4" worm drive.
> 
> I don't use it in the shop much and then only for cutting rough stock to rough length for easier handling. I have considerable experience as a framing carpenter and it is in this capacity that the worm drive saws become the obvious choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion. I think that is the saw I mentioned in my post here-- http://www.powertoolsspot.com/skil-mag77-75-review/ that I read about. But that is $190 and not what I would buy for DIY projects. Plus with your experienced view here, my decision is sort of 90% made.


----------



## Chapstick (Mar 12, 2013)

I have had my fair share of circular saws over the years. Up here everybody just calls them skill saws but technically that is just a brand name. Anyways, for the last couple years i have been rolling with a rigid worm drive. It's somewhat light for a worm drive and it is unstoppable. I want to say it was about $160 but it has been a few years. Before that I had a regular porter cable saw and it was great. It was made of magnesium and was super light. I loved that saw but it eventually broke so i upgraded to the worm drive. But for light duty stuff i would check that porter cable out. Also, unless its 28v cordless saws are a joke. Just keep in mind, there are left handed and right handed saws. Choose accordingly. I hate lefty saws !


----------

